# Schwinn Cycletruck Restoration Project



## tpender3 (Feb 10, 2012)

I bought this Cycletruck back in the fall last year thanks to my friend Robert C running across it. Timing was bad for him on purchasing so he called me. According to crank it is a 1943. Everything is there so decide to do a restoration on it. These are the before pictures. After disassembling frame was glassbeaded, Chrome sent off to be plated. Frame has been painted and stripped. Chrome has come back from platers and reassembley has begun. Will put up after pictures later within next week or so. This is before pictures.
Tony


----------



## how (Feb 10, 2012)

Bike is sweet,,I am looking for one complete like that one.
Let us see what it looks like on the way.


----------



## JimK (Feb 10, 2012)

I like it and also look forward to seeing the completed project. I do have one question though. Is that rear rack correct for the cycletruck? Just wondering. 

JimK


----------



## tpender3 (Feb 10, 2012)

No someone added rear rack. I am not putting rear rack back on it.


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 11, 2012)

Very nice project! looking forward to your progress pictures!
I am working on a Roadmaster-cycletruck ( as you can see here in the project rides section) afther some searchingi also have it complete!
Keep up the good work!

cheers!
Ronald


----------



## REC (Feb 11, 2012)

That's a nice interesting project you got there.... 

Will be watching for your updates. I have one a little older ('39) than that one in a box here waiting for a turn at getting a new lease on life. It has been in the box for about four years now, so obviously I'm not in a hurry (or choice two: I'm broke!). 

Reality is I have been working on a different one for quite a while, and it is now becoming possible that it may get to be completed within the next two months. I may even start to get excited about it again! It got hung up when my friend and painter Tom, had a stroke around Christmas in 2010. I was waiting and hoping he would recover to the point of being able to work again, but that isn't going to happen. I picked up the fenders, plate and chainguard about two weeks ago. He is able to think very well, but motor skills are gone on one side, and talking is short sentences and partial thoughts. What a terrible loss as he was one of the best painters I've known, and also did striping, sculpting, and paintings. A really talented guy. I visit with him as often as I can.

The parts are now with another painter that worked for me in the last shop I was at, so I have some faith. The present project is a '52 small basket, and it will have a rack on it, but it will be a 6 hole Schwinn rack. I have some kind of a "thing" for tem, and have them on several others that live here. The pre-war ones won't get the racks though. I like the look lf them without. They didn't come with them at any point unless you had one put on.

Watching and waiting.....
REC


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi REC,
What a story you've got there! but i like to see some pictures from you, maby set a thing here in the "projec rides" for yourself...it sounds to nice !


----------



## tpender3 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Updated Pictures*

Here are a few pictures of the progress that has been made should have already had together but stuff happens. Will be together by the Eden.NC show (i hope) Thanks for looking
Tony


----------



## Dave K (Feb 16, 2012)

Sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 16, 2012)

nice job! where did't you've bought the rear spokes ? are those 105 gauge spokes ?


----------



## tpender3 (Feb 16, 2012)

Those spokes are .120 they came from memory lane. I have a set of new .105 spokes


----------



## richtrix (Feb 16, 2012)

Looking real good Tony! Where's the picture of you sleeping with it? Ha Ha Ha


----------



## JimK (Feb 16, 2012)

WOW that looks nice.  Keep going.

JimK


----------



## robertc (Feb 16, 2012)

*It's in the bedroom*

Richie,

I saw it this week and you are correct. It's in the bedroom. Heck, I would sleep with it too if I had it. It's a real beauty. 

I hate it when I'm broke and a bike like that comes along. Oh wait, I'm always broke. LOL
Robert


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 19, 2012)

tpender3 said:


> Those spokes are .120 they came from memory lane. I have a set of new .105 spokes




do you have them for sale or ?


----------



## tpender3 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Getting closer*

Here are a few updated pictures finally coming together. Almost finished with basket, sign should be back from graphics man, then its ready to  Ride, Show & Go. Have already been asked if it's for sale could be we will see. Will be ready for next project when I decide which is next, 33 Elgin, 55 phantom or another cycletruck. But first a couple of  paint jobs and media blasting to do for other people on their bikes. My hobby is turning into a Job but thats what helps buy more Bikes
Thanks for looking and your comments.   Oh yea, It has outgrown the bedroom,Robert & Richie
Tony
tpender3@yahoo.com


----------



## REC (Feb 22, 2012)

That is lookin' VERY Fine!

Thanks for sharing, and I'm dying to see the basket and signplate. That is always the last stuff to get put on here too.

REC


----------



## crazychevelleman (Feb 22, 2012)

WOW sweet ride!


----------



## Steve K (Feb 23, 2012)

*Cycletruck*

Tony:
Wow!!!
The Cycle truck has come a long way in that last 2 months. 
Truly a work of art again.
Great job!!! Will we see it Sunday in Eden?
Steve K


----------



## pakman2 (Feb 23, 2012)

What kind of media do you use for blasting and is tough on the metal? Thanks


----------



## tpender3 (Feb 23, 2012)

I use mostly glassbead, but also have walnut shells. The glassbead leaves a nice finish and i use between 60-90 psi. Does a good job I haven't had a problem with it affecting the metal.


----------



## tpender3 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Schwinn Cycletruck finished*

The Schwinn Cycletruck is now finished here is a before Picture again and the after Picture. May be putting up for sell I am not sure yet.


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 26, 2012)

very nice job!


----------



## JimK (Feb 27, 2012)

What a fantastic job. It looks awesome. Congrats

JimK


----------



## speedy25 (Apr 1, 2012)

*I'm next*

..to restore my cycle truck.

Thanks for the memory lane mention. It looks like I may be spending some money there for some parts.

-SP


----------



## REC (Apr 1, 2012)

speedy25 said:


> ..to restore my cycle truck.
> 
> Thanks for the memory lane mention. It looks like I may be spending some money there for some parts.
> 
> -SP




So, do we get to see a before shot? It's always interesting to see where it starts.


REC


----------

